# Grand River Clarity???



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Thinking of hitting the Grand River this week and wondering if the water is clear. If not how long will it take to clear up. It is supposed to be nice weather all week!
Thanks


----------



## Jdavis8190 (Jul 19, 2011)

706 cfs now, getting better. was still pretty muddy yesterday.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I find that the Grand fishes better under 600CFS. Becomes a little cleaner.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I was out yesterday on my kayak. There was maybe 8 in of visablity. Tuesday should be a good day.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I fished at the pipe bridge 8-10 years ago and did pretty good but they made it a harder/longer walk. I want to paddle my canoe up river from the grand river landing metro park launch. Be nice if it was clear enough to see the rocks! It only looks like 2/3 of a mile paddle up stream.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

It's not a bad paddle at all.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

checked it on sat. as I was in the area and it was still muddy. As others are saying I bet mid this week should be good to go. Wish I could make it back up before this weekend!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Fished it Monday morning. About 1-1/2' of visibility. Had one one for about 20 seconds.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fished it today water is not very dirty. Slammed there this morning. With my buddy


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Depending on where and your style it fishes great in the lower section 1200-1000cfs. Dont let anyone tell you different. At times up stream at that flow is good it really just depends on the water level. On second thought no it fishes like crap until 500-600 cfs.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> Depending on where and your style it fishes great in the lower section 1200-1000cfs. Dont let anyone tell you different. At times up stream at that flow is good it really just depends on the water level. On second thought no it fishes like crap until 500-600 cfs.


I assume you're not crossing/wading at that cfs!?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It can be done. Just have to be cautious. Crossing I dont cross the river period. Wading in some areas. Im lazy. Thats what weighted bobbers are nice. For some strange reason I do best with high flow and staind water. My preference. I have a kid so I learned to fish in less than ideal conditions that keep fair weather and guys that whine off the river.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like it will be around 300cfs in the morning. What would you suggest for first bait...maggots and jig or Cleo or ???


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Interesting - I usually cross it a few times to work a stretch so I never even think of going down there if it's above 400...At . those hi flows would you fish places like Helen Hazen or E. Walnut St., or do you prefer to drift that froggier water down lower?


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

MadMax1 said:


> Interesting - I usually cross it a few times to work a stretch so I never even think of going down there if it's above 400...At . those hi flows would you fish places like Helen Hazen or E. Walnut St., or do you prefer to drift that froggier water down lower?


Going to try the pipe bridge down low first. Might move up later if no good.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

MadMax1 said:


> Interesting - I usually cross it a few times to work a stretch so I never even think of going down there if it's above 400...At . those hi flows would you fish places like Helen Hazen or E. Walnut St., or do you prefer to drift that froggier water down lower?


If the flow is to high to cross then I target where the tribs and river meet. Helen is a great spot. I consider wading up to knees very rarely waist. I just dont like going in any farther due to the unknowns. That river is always changing. Ill walk a good stretch of one side of the river. Im just not a fan of crossing if I dont have too. If its crowded or to crazy I just put the boat in or work the deep part by grand river landing. Im just getting into centerpin this year so ill work the uppers more this year. Before I tried fly. Eh... I really just used my spin setup with a weighted slip bobber. I have centerpinned from the boat a couple times this year already.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Just one small one but a very good eater. It wasn't like I expected. Forgot the lake was up 3ft and the rapids I hoped to fish by the pipe rack were under water.


----------

